#  Nachrichten >   Tysabri: PML-Risiko steigt mit der Zahl der Infusionen >

## aerzteblatt.de

Rockville  Die progressive multifokale Leukenzephalopathie (PML) ist die am meisten gefürchtete Komplikation unter der Therapie mit Tysabri®. Nach weltweit 102 Erkrankungen veröffentlicht die US-amerikanische Arzneibehörde FDA einen Zwischenbericht. Der ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

